# VisualCube Editor 2.0 Released!



## roudai (Feb 23, 2022)

VisualCube Editor 2.0 has been developed.
https://visualcube.roudai.net/

I released the VisualCube Editor (http://roudai.net/visualcube/) about 6 years ago, and this is much easier to use.

This tool uses VisualCube TS, which is a port of VisualCube to TypeScript. Thansk a lot for tdecker91.
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/javascript-port-of-visualcube.72356/


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 23, 2022)

Amazing! Good work


----------



## Super High Thomas (Feb 28, 2022)

Is it just like alg.cubing.net, but better??


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 4, 2022)

Super High Thomas said:


> Is it just like alg.cubing.net, but better??


no it's a frontend to the visualcube script.

alg.cubing.net is an app to see animated algorithms.
visualcube is static


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> no it's a frontend to the visualcube script.
> 
> alg.cubing.net is an app to see animated algorithms.
> visualcube is static


Yeah, VisualCube is still the gold standard for functionality with static images.

We're getting quite far in `cubing.js` but we're certainly not at the same level of customization:


TwistyPlayer config | twisty.js


----------



## Silky (Jun 9, 2022)

Tysm for this. Rider's page just broke on me


----------

